# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  printrbot simple metal with heated bed build-help!

## sue121507

I'm in the middle of building my printer and I'm stuck on the heated bed. I am following instructions found here http://help.printrbot.com/Guide/Inst...ed+Upgrade/147 and am stuck on step 8. The only black and white wire I have doesn't look like the one in the picture. The one I have has a white cap on one end and a black cap on the other, in the picture there is the white cap, but no black cap. I don't have any wires that look like the picture. Am I missing the right wire or do i have the right one and need to modify it? The heated part won't fit with the caps on the current wire. Help please!

----------


## -willy-

My guess is you are to cut off the black cap.  Thus giving you the wire you need.  Yes it would have been helpful if Brooks (or whom ever made the directions) had made the observation.

----------

